# Black Library Fiction 1st



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey everyone,

im very interested in reading these books, however im not too sure on which one to start with and need your advice please.>?!

:shok:

I collect Ultra marines at the mo....(however would generally like to read about space marines to get a bigger picture or what ever is easiest..)

Any recommendations ? 

or even the best place to purchase .?

even if someone has an old copy they don't want i would purchase..!

please help me..

Many thanks

Rhino


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

The two Ultramarines Omnibus by Graham McNeill would be right up your alley as a Ultra fan.

The Horus Heresy is a good start to get a nice view of what made the 40k universe the way it is. So start sith Horus Rising first.

The space marine battle books are good but of the top of my head i cant remember which one is the Ultramarine one.

There are various other series focusing on other chapters like Salamanders, Night Lords, World Bearers if you wish to check them out too.

Loads more i havnt listed sjnce im on a bus right now though


----------



## ExchangedHades (Dec 6, 2011)

Exactly what he said, the Heresy would be a great start, but the Ultramarine Omnibus' are a fantastic read. Brotherhood of the Snake is an amazing book also, and their are plenty of books of the Guard, such as Dan Abnett's Gaunt's Ghosts series, and the spin off novels "Double Eagle" and "Titanica" which gives a good point of view from a mighty Titan =D Also gives a view of facing a titan from the ground..... Madness lol.

Hades


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, basically what Loli said. You can get them from various places, from your local bookstore, your local Games Workshop, Games Workshop's website, Black Library's website, Amazon...

And, if you've got an eReader, you can get them on there.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A general tip would be to get any book with the name "Dan Abnett" on the cover. 

*The Horus Heresy* series is a good one, so you might want to check that one out. 

Graham McNeill`s Ultramarine series has Ultramarines in it (Captain obvious strikes again), so it might interest you as well. 

And if something not Space Marines sounds interesting, go for the *Eisenhorn* omnibus, or the *Gaunt`s Ghosts* series.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i started with the spacewolfs books and havent looked back since. it really got me into the whole black library thing and id personally recommend that over the ultramarines ones even though your a ultramarine fan. its up to you though.


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

Doelago said:


> A general tip would be to get any book with the name "Dan Abnett" on the cover.
> 
> *The Horus Heresy* series is a good one, so you might want to check that one out.
> 
> ...


thanks doe, currently looking at The Ultramarines Omnibus 
(Warhammer 40, 000) (Paperback)
by Graham McNeil (Author)

many thanks...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I started off reading the Ultramarine omnibuses, so it's a good place to start. 

I'd also recommend the _Assault on Black Reach_ novel. It's really cheap and short (novella length) and features the UM 2nd Company and its captain, Sicarius. 

And then there is the Space Marines Battles book, _Fall of Damnos._ It's Sicarius again, with the chief librarian.

And if the grimdark nature of the books gets too grim and dark, I would suggest reading Sandy Mitchell's Ciaphas Cain series.


----------



## LokaanaII (Dec 4, 2011)

If you are going to start out with the Horus Heresy (highly recommended), you'd do best to start with The First Heretic by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. This book literally covers the very beginning- why and how the heresy all started. Then read Horus Rising, False Gods, and Galaxy in Flames. After Galaxy in Flames, it doesn't matter which ones you read when, because they don't go in any particular order anymore.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I disagree. I strongly recommend you read the Horus Heresy series in order. Yes they are chronologically out of order, but it all still makes sense. If you read The First Heretic first, then you miss both Horus and Fulgrims corruption and Istvaan III. Read them in release order and you can't go wrong. The novels also make numerous references to previous novels released before them, some blatant, some more subtle, but you won't get or appreciate these little notes if you read it out of order. And again despite what others say, I would still say not to read Fallen Angels straight after Descent of Angels. I found the the gap of books between them helped bridge the 50 odd year gap between the two novels.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

LokaanaII said:


> If you are going to start out with the Horus Heresy (highly recommended), you'd do best to start with The First Heretic by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. This book literally covers the very beginning- why and how the heresy all started. Then read Horus Rising, False Gods, and Galaxy in Flames. After Galaxy in Flames, it doesn't matter which ones you read when, because they don't go in any particular order anymore.


Like _AoB_ I highly disagree.

Your best bet is to read the Heresy series in publication order.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

My first foray into the BL was the first Ultramarines Omnibus. I would recommend Eisenhorn as a first though. It explores and introduces the 40k universe without throwing too much at you at once.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

As others have stated, starting with the Horus Heresy series would give you a good feel for the 40K setting. They are not all gems but most are good. As for the works of Black Library in general, Aaron Dembski-Bowden is my favorite author and most of Abnett's work is very good. I enjoyed Counter's Soul Drinker series a lot but he is kinda hit-and-miss in my opinion. Also, be aware that different authors treat fluff with different levels of adherence.


----------

